# Do shrimp tend to jump from topless tanks?



## ObjectAgnosia (Oct 20, 2010)

Was reorganizing/cleaning behind my aquarium today and found a dried up ghost shrimp. A few days before I found on on the floor in front of the tank. They tend to jump out when they are on their way out. They zoom backwards and do all sorts of flips. Can't seem to keep ghost shrimp for more than 2 weeks.


----------



## Edman30 (Nov 15, 2010)

I have a couple of rimless tanks and I've only had 3-4 jumpers within the past year. I actually saw one still breathing on my desk. I put it back in and haven't seen that shrimp come close to the surface.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

i see, so its an uncommon occurrence then. My solution would be then to keep the rimless tank covered completely until the pop grows enough and then uncover it. I guess no use risking expensive sulawesi shrimps at the start. (not that I will keep them anytime soon or own a rimless tank soon haha)


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

all my tanks are open top. only had fishes jump


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

I only have amano shrimp, but they've been in my tank without a top for close to a year and none have left the tank.


----------



## Porsche (Nov 10, 2010)

If they are crowed, Yes.


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

I've also had Ghost Shrimp jump. 4 of them have escaped one of my open tanks. All of them were in the first 2 weeks I added them. None have jumped since then...


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

never had any of my nice shrimp jump neither my CRS or RCS, for some reason though I've had ghosts hop too...


----------



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

only during a co2 overdose


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

When I fill water all the way to rim I lose about 2 cherries a week. If I lower the water level to about 1/3" from the top I don't get any suicides. My amanos don't leave the tank either way.


----------



## FlSHRFun (Jun 26, 2010)

I've accidentally spooked an amano of mine and it jumped out. I immediately put it back in and have yet to have an amano jump out.
However, one of my otos wasn't quite so lucky and I found him dried up on my floor.


----------



## DANIELSON (Jul 15, 2010)

I have a rimmless tank and have never had a jumper. I have CRS/CBS in there currently.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

thanks for sharing all your experiences guys! It really helps me decide how to go about rimless tanks and expensive shrimp. Of course I could always do expensive shrimp in a Fluval edge and have less worry than an actual rimless tank !

Yes I notice that otos jump sometimes, bettas(a lot) and livebearers too. I hope that my future shrimp wont jump too much haha!


----------

